# ram 3500 need plow mount help???



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

ok i got a 07 3500 ram 4x4 mega cab dually 6.7 diesel i can't seem to find the right answer or part # i do have the leveling kit in the front so i'm not worried about the weight. 

I want to buy a blizzard 810 power plow used but i need the mount for the truck and the wiring harness and everyone or place i ask can't give me the same answer or they give maybe it will work info.

Can anyone let me know what mount i need and harness with numbers or even if anyone got one forsale thanks.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Leveling kits don't add weight capacity. Timbrens and plenty of ballast is what you want. Have you tried the match system on Blizzards site. You might want to try a wanted ad in the For Sale section.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

they probably do not recommend putting a plow on the mega cab is why you can't find a part number.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

oldblue your right i can't find anything that says for mega cab not even for diesel but i know guys on here have done it and are doing it. so i figure someone will have a mount part # and than i could ask around.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138542

This link will/should tell you everything you need to know. Both the "B" and "C" mount will fit the 2007. Used you will likely find the "B" ... new it will be the "C". 
If you do install Timbrens (highly recommended) then be sure to add the extensions to them ... to suit the height of your levelling kit or you will have way too much gap between the Timbrens and the axle, rendering them basically useless. Timbren supplies a kit specially made for this application. I would actually make the extensions 1/4" shorter than your leveling kit so you have a slight gap ... then it won't affect your ride so much when plow is removed. Good luck.
Oh, and I have a mount for your truck but it's in Ontario, Canada ... helpful eh.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

mopard thanks so much for the info. 
i have timbrens but i did not know about the extra kit and did not install them yet can i add the kit to the ones i have or do i have to get a different set?
how much for the mount and what ?
also the link you send is info. for boss plow i want a blizzard 810pp plow mount.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

heh heh, sorry man ... had Boss on the mind I guess. Can't help you with Blizzard but I'd try the Blizzard forum.
Yes you can add the Timbren extensions to the normal set. It's just a 1/4" steel plate top and bottom with rectangular steel tubing in between (and a longer bolt) to make up the height of leveling kit. I just painted mine ... shoulda taken a pic. Contact Timbren and they will send you a drawing if you like.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

lol thanks .


----------

